# Tapatalk



## Tokie-Danks (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't seem to find rollitup on tapatalk. Is it on there? would be awesome if it was, for our mobile friendly users!


----------



## Flagg420 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think the whole app thing has come down to "just use the browser n visit the forum, why pay/DL an app that does nothing?"


----------



## Tokie-Danks (Jan 1, 2015)

I love tapatalk... Ease of use. Multiple forums or whatever on the app, its free. Makes replying to forums easier. And because the messageqs get sent to your phone via text. Idk if its free for rollitup, if the site has to pay then that's understandable..


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

if you use the webpage it will ask you randomly.


----------



## Tokie-Danks (Jan 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> if you use the webpage it will ask you randomly.


didn't see anything yet, thanks alot though!


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

Tokie-Danks said:


> didn't see anything yet, thanks alot though!


it'll randomly pop up it askes me on android like once a week, when i had my iphone once a month


----------



## Tokie-Danks (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a windows phone. Go figure. Oh well


----------

